# SHELL Buchstaben zählen...



## nebelfieber (8. Jun 2015)

Hallo Com,

ich hab eine Frage an euch, wir haben arbeiten mit der SHELL im Linux und haben eine Aufgabe bekommen:
Suchen Sie aus Dateien mit der Endung .txt  die Buchstaben BGTHX heraus und geben sie an wie häuftig in Prozent jeder der Buchstaben vorkommt  z.B. B = 25% G= 10%.... ! Das ganze soll in einem Command ausgeführt werden. Geht es mit einer for-Schleife? 

Das ganze soll ich dann als Tabelle im jpg Format herausgeben.


----------



## Saheeda (8. Jun 2015)

Ja, du brauchst Schleifen. Wie viele, hängt von deiner Implementierung ab.


----------



## nebelfieber (8. Jun 2015)

Ja ich weiss. for... aber ich weiss nur wie ich eine Abfolge suche. Ich weiss nicht wie er einzelne Buchstaben zählen kann und dann in % umrechnet. Ich brauche einen Ansatz.


----------



## Saheeda (8. Jun 2015)

Zunächst brauchst du mehrere Zählvariablen (oder ein Array, in welchem du die Werte speicherst). Ein Zähler für jeden Buchstaben, den du suchst und einen für die Gesamtanzahl aller Buchstaben.

Dann gehst du Zeile für Zeile und Buchstabe für Buchstabe durch und schaust, ob es einer der gesuchten Buchstaben ist.
Wenn ja, erhöhst du den entsprechenden Zähler.

Am Ende brauchst du nur noch die prozentualen Anteile ausrechnen.


----------

